# "rat bite fever"



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

Watching Animal Planet "monsters inside me" and there's an episode where a man gets "rat bite fever".
Who has heard of this? They are saying someone gets it when an infected rat bites a human and the bacteria starts in the respiratory system.
It says he got it from either their urine, feces, or saliva by kissing them. 
The dr says get rid of rats.
The man and his gf say no way he got it from their rats because the gf had no symptoms.
They remember at their work they were cleaning out disgusting bins and there were rat feces there. 
They get their rats tested for "rat bite fever" and they are negative.
They keep their rats.
Dr says to prevent getting "rat bite fever" owners of rodents should practice good hand hygiene after handling and if ever bit by a rat, contact dr immediately. 

(Sorry the list type info, I was watching the episode while typing lol!)

The dr said "rat bite fever" is extremely rare in people and there's only been 200 reported cases in the last 100yrs (I think that's the USA only).

so now that it's over, what are everyone's thoughts?


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

Well cat scratch fever is a real thing, and very dangerous for those with weaker immune systems. I'd expect it be a similar thing, and likely more common with exposure to wild rats then pet rats. With any animal it's always recommended you use proper handling and clean yourself after touching. Honestly I think it's mostly paranoia and I do not wash my hands every time I pet my rabbits/guineapigs/rats. Now if I was dealing with a wild animal, I'd be more careful, and I likely wouldn't be around something without gloves or something especially if it was poo. BUT I also don't have a very weak immune system, so I can afford to be a bit less cautious. Heck I got H1N1 and was only really "SICK" for two days. Then it wasn't worse then a cold. My stepdad was down for a week or more. Obviously, people with weaker immune systems, or who are pregnant or in contact with people who have weak immune systems have to be more careful. But I personally have snuggled squishy rats near my face with no worry, aside from the fear that one day they will go crazy and bite me. XP but that is something else entirely! lol


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I had seen the news report about a family suing petco for their 10 year old dying from rat bite fever. This is the reason it's important to tell your doctor about pretty much everything you do whether it's kissing your rats or picking your nose. The mistake most people make when visiting the doctor is withholding information because they either think it's embarrassing or irrelevant. Doing so can lead to misdiagnosis which leads to the wrong treatment which leads to complications and that's why people die.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Lita said:


> Well cat scratch fever is a real thing, and very dangerous for those with weaker immune systems. I'd expect it be a similar thing, and likely more common with exposure to wild rats then pet rats. With any animal it's always recommended you use proper handling and clean yourself after touching. Honestly I think it's mostly paranoia and I do not wash my hands every time I pet my rabbits/guineapigs/rats. Now if I was dealing with a wild animal, I'd be more careful, and I likely wouldn't be around something without gloves or something especially if it was poo. BUT I also don't have a very weak immune system, so I can afford to be a bit less cautious. Heck I got H1N1 and was only really "SICK" for two days. Then it wasn't worse then a cold. My stepdad was down for a week or more. Obviously, people with weaker immune systems, or who are pregnant or in contact with people who have weak immune systems have to be more careful. But I personally have snuggled squishy rats near my face with no worry, aside from the fear that one day they will go crazy and bite me. XP but that is something else entirely! lol


Wild rats are more likely to carry it with a 50% chance; pet rats are about 10%. I wouldn't say that it's so much paranoia as it is an overreaction. Anytime that you can pinpoint a source for something people go 'eradication' crazy, when really all you need to do is wash your hands and not pick your nose. Doorknobs and handshakes are more dangerous than rats and every pet we own can/do carry a bacteria/parasite/etc that could potentially kill us.


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

Overreaction is probably a better word. I've been awake since 8pm yesterday so my words are a big messed up I think, sorry. But I do think a lot of the people who hand sanitize everything are paranoid as well as over reacting. Again, of course, unless there is a big important medical reason someone needs to be super clean/germ free. But for most people in their adulthood it isn't as big an issue as some make it out to be.


----------



## EmilyGPK (Jul 7, 2014)

Rat bite fever is the US is due to _Streptobacillus moniliformis. _This bacteria is not uncommon in pet rats. Rats bites that are deep should be taken reasonably seriously and any symptoms taken straight to a doctor. Getting it from kissing, handling feces etc is not impossible but really on a very remote possibility. The risks are in line with interacting with any other domesticated animal.


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

I agree that it probably isn't an issue for adults with normal immune systems but children and pregnant people/adults with low immune systems should definitely be aware. I try to wash my hands every time but I would be lying if I said I do.I feel like all rats that are being sold to the public should be checked by a vet to see if they have the bacteria. The people in the show did it I don't think it could cost an outrageous amount of money? Or for people to be aware and if they want to put their speculations aside, ask their vet to check anyway. 

and as far as people who over do hand sanitizer they actually lower their immune systems by doing that because our bodies are meant to handle a pretty fair amount of common germs/bacteria and so if you are constantly cleaning or avoiding contact with them your body can't build up immunity and then you'll be kicking yourself in the teeth the one time you didn't wash your hands in the public restroom or touch the shopping cart at the grocery store. 

I just thought it was strange that I never heard of it before and I've had rats for a couple of years now..


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Lita said:


> Overreaction is probably a better word. I've been awake since 8pm yesterday so my words are a big messed up I think, sorry. But I do think a lot of the people who hand sanitize everything are paranoid as well as over reacting. Again, of course, unless there is a big important medical reason someone needs to be super clean/germ free. But for most people in their adulthood it isn't as big an issue as some make it out to be.


Oh I agree with that completely. I wash my hands before/after handling food, after the restroom, after cleaning cages and before touching my face, but you will never catch me with a bottle of hand sanitizer. It's necessary in some cases for people with compromised immune systems, but healthy adults really don't need to clean themselves as much as they do.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

jeriibearii said:


> I agree that it probably isn't an issue for adults with normal immune systems but children and pregnant people/adults with low immune systems should definitely be aware. I try to wash my hands every time but I would be lying if I said I do.I feel like all rats that are being sold to the public should be checked by a vet to see if they have the bacteria. The people in the show did it I don't think it could cost an outrageous amount of money? Or for people to be aware and if they want to put their speculations aside, ask their vet to check anyway.
> 
> and as far as people who over do hand sanitizer they actually lower their immune systems by doing that because our bodies are meant to handle a pretty fair amount of common germs/bacteria and so if you are constantly cleaning or avoiding contact with them your body can't build up immunity and then you'll be kicking yourself in the teeth the one time you didn't wash your hands in the public restroom or touch the shopping cart at the grocery store.
> 
> I just thought it was strange that I never heard of it before and I've had rats for a couple of years now..


This shows you how rare it is. Chain stores really should take the time to culture the pets they sell (especially ones like petsmart and petco? who have veterinarians on site). But, as is the constant rant topic, people just don't care as much about rodents as they do about dogs and cats.


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

It's called rat bite fever, but it's just as common in mice, gerbils, hamsters, squirrels, and even cats and dogs. Every animal (including humans... In fact, mostly humans) has viruses or diseases exclusive or common in their species. Sometimes it affects other species, other time it only affects that animal. "Rat bite fever" has only become infamous recently because of the 10 year old who died from it. IMHO it's just another exaggeration for people to freak out over, like pitbulls being crazy man killers, bats being rabid, birds having bird flu, lizards and salmonella... YES, it is possible and even life threatening, but also very rare and unlikely if you have any sense of logic (don't kick dogs, don't lick your snakes, don't eat rat poop)... I understand the concerns, but also acknowledge that this will be exploited by those who dislike animals and rat phobics.


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

The man on the show DID say that the poop they came in contact with cleaning the bins (from wild rats) would have HAD to end up in his mouth some how. So that just kind of goes to show uh dude, you're cleaning so you should be wearing gloves anyway, and secondly, don't just dust rat poop off a shelf and forget about it and then go and eat!


----------



## deedeeiam (Apr 8, 2014)

Rat bite fever, while not common for the majority of the populations, has certain demographics that tend to suffer more. The poor. You can get it from contaminated water and being around the feces and stuff. So, in dilapidated housing, it's more common. For rat owners, it's like the "possibility" of getting salmonella from our pet reptiles. It CAN happen, probably not going to. Random fact. In some states, if a child comes in to the hospital for rat bite fever and they don't have rodents, CPS gets called because it's usually a sign of bad living conditions.

A family sued Petco for selling an ill rat that bit their son. He died within 12 hours of being bitten.


----------



## magic_carrot (Jul 26, 2014)

Don't throw away rat bite fever like that, like it's a thing that won't happen to you and it happens to few so it doesn't matter.Be alert of the diseases you can from your pet rats in case either you or someone you love start showing symptoms.It does happen and you don't know which rat has in unless you test it(it's expensive).And I don't really think you can really protect yourself.Sure I wash my hands after contact and I wash and disinfect most of my scratches but I miss some, on my legs back etc.And I wash myself after working with their urine but really they kinda to pee drops in certain places that you may not notice and come in contact with.So it's pretty much if he has it, you may get it especially when your immunity goes down.Be extra careful with small children.


----------



## magic_carrot (Jul 26, 2014)

And that kid wasn't a typical case (with typical disease evolution and symptoms and I don't think they would have caught it in time anyway).When I told the doctors that I have rats as pets (7 days after I got him) they told me they don't know and sent me to infectious diseases where they asked me about 3 times if by rats I mean hamsters and when they finally realized that I really meant rats they seemed dumbfounded and took me in.


----------



## PixieRat (Sep 1, 2014)

I think it's important to be aware that it's out there and if you come down with symptoms inform your doctor that you keep rats so you can be treated properly. It is a rare disease and is rarely fatal if treated so it's not something I worry about a lot. I feel horrible for that family that lost their child though.


----------



## magic_carrot (Jul 26, 2014)

It was a truckload of bad luck.It's even harder to get it from small rats if they don't bite you since they are too light to scratch.Typical symptoms are fever, rash and joint pain for rat bite fever-he didn't seem to have.Haverhill fever is trickier since it can present without being bitten by a rat and the symptoms aren't as specific but still joint pain and rash can be present.


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

I am going to be much more cautious with where/how I free range once my baby is born just for sanitary purposes but it will put my mind even more at ease knowing I'm also helping to prevent him from getting this "rat bite fever" as well. I do also think that if it was a big common problem then the pet stores/rescues would HAVE to test for it (and therefore jack up prices) like they do with ferrets (not for rat bite fever but I do know they vaccinate them for things though).


----------

